# lan with 3 computers



## Darkgundam111 (May 28, 2009)

How do i connect 3 computers in lan for offline gaming? I heard a switch or hub works, but which one is better? and which hub/switch should i get?


----------



## erocker (May 28, 2009)

A router will work.  Many come with four ports.


----------



## Darkgundam111 (May 28, 2009)

Thing is, my uncle doesn't want us to use his router XD. so yeah looking at picking up a cheap switch that does the job. Saw an ad for frys on a netgear 5 port switch for $15 (no clue if thats good or not). I'm guessing a switch will do the job?


----------



## a_ump (May 28, 2009)

eh, i don't believe a hub will work. When a hub recieves a signal it forwards or sends that packet to all connected computer devices, it can't send a traffic a message or packet to a specific connected device, which i suppose wouldn't hurt really but could cause connectivity issues. But LAN'ing on a hub, never done it nor heard of it tried but didn't know anything bout networking then. Switch would work fine, but why are you looking at a hub/switch instead of a simple router? with a switch and hub you'll need to know some basics on networking and configure the ip's and subnet masks(well for home network it's just 255.255.255.0 usually). Router=plug and play, well the normal ones for home use


----------



## erocker (May 28, 2009)

It should work.  For fifteen bucks not much to lose either.  They really aren't that complicated.


----------



## Studabaker (May 28, 2009)

Darkgundam111 said:


> Thing is, my uncle doesn't want us to use his router XD.



Then don't, get your own.


----------



## a_ump (May 28, 2009)

for a home network, if you get a hub or switch and need help, setting it up should be an easy walk through on here since it'll be a small network. Interested to see how this LAN'ing on a hub works out.


----------



## Darkgundam111 (May 28, 2009)

oh i was just googling and saw that they were saying hub and switch work. No idea if hub works lol.

Wait so if i got a router, then i just plug in the cables and then for the local area network just select "select ip address automatically" and then it will work with 3 computers? If so, whats the cheapest router?

I guess if the switch is cheaper and still very easy to setup, then i might get that instead. How would i set up the switch?


----------



## a_ump (May 28, 2009)

me personally i've only dealt with setting up like business switches/hubs/routers, and course my home router linksys WRT54G. As for setting up your LAN with a switch, idk about other users, but i'd need to see the GUI to help u set it up.


----------



## Darkgundam111 (May 28, 2009)

ah ok. thanks, ill get on buying that switch this weekend since i got some tests coming.


----------



## Papahyooie (May 28, 2009)

A hub or switch will work just fine. Just set your ip addresses to manual and then 1.1.1.x (or any other naming convention you like. The point is you want 1.1.1.1, 1.1.1.2, and 1.1.1.3) Been doing it for lan parties for years. You can also daisy chain them together for more computers, which you usually cant do with routers without configuring them, IF they support switch mode. 

That being said, a single router requires no setup really (on the computers) and also is more useful as it can be used as an internet gateway, etc. So a router is a better choice really.

...but a hub/switch will work, yes.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (May 28, 2009)

Yeah, you'll prolly find a router at the same price as anything else, and is more versatile for a home user.

belkin ones are like $50 at wally world.


----------



## Darkgundam111 (May 28, 2009)

but the cheapest router i can find is around $25, whereas there is a netgear switch on sale at frys for only $15. I think I am going to go with the switch since I don't need a router for anything else.


----------



## Mussels (May 28, 2009)

you need a router for the DHCP server, otherwise you'll get random IP addresses and wont be able to connect to each other.

If you're up to it, you can set up one of the PC's to do it (share a fake dial up connection, for example) but you better be willing to spend some time to learn how to do it


----------



## a_ump (May 28, 2009)

Mussels said:


> you need a router for the DHCP server, otherwise you'll get random IP addresses and wont be able to connect to each other.
> 
> If you're up to it, you can set up one of the PC's to do it (share a fake dial up connection, for example) but you better be willing to spend some time to learn how to do it



eh, if i'm not mistaken the switch won't assign any IP addresses, you'll have to assign them on the computers and set up the switch to host a certain network and assign its ip. IE:you set configure the switch to host 192.168.1.0 network, the switch's IP would be 192.168.1.1, then you'd assign 192.168.1.2 to your first pc, 192.168.1.3 to your 2nd and so on. Then you'd set the default gateway for each computer to the switch's IP. If you're new to networking, might sound a lil complicated but it's very simple once you do the process. 

NOTE:I've never worked with a home switch but i have worked with some business routers/switches, so i'm basing my knowledge off that. I think i'll leave you to other users' help as without viewing the GUI i'm not sure if a home or small switch operates like medium business switches, as routers for businesses are a good bit different from a home router.


----------



## Mussels (May 28, 2009)

switches dont have IP's. they are transparent.

Maybe you quoted me by accident, but thats what i was saying.

switches dont do DHCP, routers do. PC's can be made to run DHCP, and work fine on a switch.

Each PC can also be set to manual IP's like you said, but everyone needs to know how to UNdo it, unless you want to be tech support for when they get home and it doesnt work on their home network.


----------



## Darkgundam111 (May 28, 2009)

woah that does indeed sound complicated! hmm, so is there some tutorial site that would teach this? I'm going to try to google and stuff to see if i can get it.


----------



## Mussels (May 28, 2009)

Darkgundam111 said:


> woah that does indeed sound complicated! hmm, so is there some tutorial site that would teach this? I'm going to try to google and stuff to see if i can get it.



three options


Router
switch with static IP's per machine
switch with one PC doing DHCP via internet connection sharing.


----------



## Darkgundam111 (May 28, 2009)

does this program help? http://www.sharewareconnection.com/soft-switch.htm


----------



## Mussels (May 28, 2009)

Darkgundam111 said:


> does this program help? http://www.sharewareconnection.com/soft-switch.htm



no. you dont want any software. read the three options above, and choose one.


----------



## Darkgundam111 (May 28, 2009)

um what does option #2 require? or how do i do it?

oh and one thing i forgot to mention is that in this lan setup there won't be internet connection


----------



## Studabaker (May 28, 2009)

Darkgundam111 said:


> um what is option #2 require?



by-hand configuration of individual machines and the gate


----------



## Darkgundam111 (May 28, 2009)

Studabaker said:


> by-hand configuration of individual machines and the gate




Could you explain to me in more detail how i would go about this? or perhaps you can link me to something explaining this in more detail?


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (May 28, 2009)

Just use a router 

Its basically plug and play at that point.


----------



## Papahyooie (May 28, 2009)

Ok... here we go.

Wire up the switch. Doesnt matter what ports go to what computer.

Set computer one's IP address to 1.1.1.1
Set computer two's Ip address to 1.1.1.2
Set computer 3's IP address to 1.1.1.3

If you dont know how to set an ip address:

Under xp: start menu > control panel (classic view) > Network connections > right click on the connection you are going to use > properties > click on "internet protocol (TCP/IP) " and hit the properties button > check "use the following IP address" and put in the numbers above. Then click on each field individually. The required ones will be automatically filled in (such as subnet mask)

To undo it, just click the "obtain IP address automatically" button. 

You're done. No software, no DHCP. Nothing to it. 

Or get a router and just plug them all in to the 1-4 ports. (Not WAN port)


----------



## Mussels (May 28, 2009)

Darkgundam111 said:


> Could you explain to me in more detail how i would go about this? or perhaps you can link me to something explaining this in more detail?



go into your network adaptors properties, and change the TCP/IP v4 settings IP address to 192.168.1.x

x can be anything from 1 to 255, so long as each machine has that number different.

ignore mentions of the gateway, thats irrelevant to LAN situations.


----------



## Darkgundam111 (May 28, 2009)

OHHHHH! hahah i was just over thinking it. Gotcha, that i can do. Thanks guys 

well i guess i have one last quesiton now, do i need crossover cables for each connection or will cat5 or any cable work?


----------



## Mussels (May 28, 2009)

to a switch, use regular cables. crossover is PC to PC directly, and that wont work with 3.


----------



## Darkgundam111 (May 28, 2009)

Awesome. Only got like 1 crossover cable and bunch of other ones haha. Once again, thanks all for the help, going have some lan fun soon


----------



## Mussels (May 28, 2009)

just make sure everyone knows how to undo it, for when they go home


----------



## Studabaker (May 28, 2009)

Mussels said:


> ignore mentions of the gateway, thats irrelevant to LAN situations.



what a LAN with no WAN?  i didn't pick up on that being what he wanted.


----------



## Darkgundam111 (May 28, 2009)

Mussels said:


> just make sure everyone knows how to undo it, for when they go home



haha yeah that'd get them to panic a bit XD.


----------



## Mussels (May 28, 2009)

Studabaker said:


> what a LAN with no WAN?  i didn't pick up on that being what he wanted.



if he had internet access, he'd have connection to a router, now wouldnt he


----------



## Studabaker (May 28, 2009)

Mussels said:


> if he had internet access, he'd have connection to a router, now wouldnt he



Yeah plus he says it on the original post so major  s to me


----------



## a_ump (May 28, 2009)

i don't think a switch can connect to an internet cnonection like directly from a modem can it? lol i have a home switch, well had, when me and my bro were first tryin to lan starcraft. We didn't know anything about networking, and no internet, so i just put it on the shelf at my uncle's. Hmmm might take it out and play around some , gl with your lan setup Darkgundam


----------



## ShiBDiB (May 29, 2009)

just get a router, plug it in, plug the 3 machines into the router with an ethernet cord.. and lan


----------



## lemonadesoda (May 29, 2009)

Get a wireless router like the linksys.  You only run it wired for your gaming. But if you want, you could use DD-WRT and use the wireless router to BRIDGE to someone elses internet connection without them knowing


----------



## temp02 (May 29, 2009)

If one of the 3 computers have 2 LAN ports you dont need to buy a switch just connect the other two computers to it using crossover cables.
Your local (PC) Hardware hardware should sell you 2 of those for about 4~5 euros.
I used this method at home, you need to use static IP address like people are saying, "bridge" the two cards and you are set.
You can even share an internet connection (if its an ADSL modem or a RJ-45 is free on other computer) on one of the computers just add that computers IP to the gateway of the other two.
Hope this helps.

*EDIT:* added a few things I forgot to mention.


----------

